# Recovering- read and answer!



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So, I've been thinking about my recovery a lot lately and it may have drove me into a slight relapse. Which is fine, I know that's expected several times before full recovery begins. But, what's gotten me worried is... Maybe I'm not recovering. Maybe I've just been positive about recovery so my anxiety went down to the point where I noticed my emotions. In other words, I've never been emotionally numb, the anxiety just kept me from noticing them. Does that make sense? And getting emotions is what I thought of as the biggest sign of my recovery. So, what if it's not? I'm back at square one. All of this thinking is just getting me so depressed. I need somebody to put my mind back where it needs to be. Also, for people who have been cured by ignoring it, how DID you ignore it? It's a habit of mine to constantly check on it. And how long did it take for you to see improvement after you had been ignoring it? My last concern... I'm scared that if I ignore it and one day look back on it and it's still here, ill lose all hope that it will never leave. Did anybody else have this fear? Please reply. I just need answers right now, I'm losing so much sleep over these questions and concerns.

By the way, I'm 17. I've had DP or DR (can't tell, probably DR) for about 7 months now. Help me get through this...


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

when i recovered. I sometimes felt like this to. But it ask started with no more fear living like a zombie. 
And very very slowly the dp went away. Untill you think hmm I'm better.

Now I have my dp back but its my own fould. 
I had a very stress full time and did not listen to myself. 
I hope I will get over it again.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

ask is all


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you. Your reply did make me feel better


----------

